# SWT:Datei speichern / öffnen



## tanzverfuehrung (10. Okt 2011)

also ich möchte meine Dateien  in * SWT* speichern und wieder herstellen,
der dialog wird geöffnet.
aber es legt keine datei an 
wieso?


```
Button serialiesieren = new Button(buttonBox, SWT.PUSH);
		serialiesieren.setText("Serialisierung");
		serialiesieren.addSelectionListener(new SelectionAdapter() {
			@Override
			public void widgetSelected(SelectionEvent e) {
				boolean[] checkBoxZustand = new boolean[256];
				 for (int i = 0; i < 256; i++) {
				 Button check = (Button) checkBoxListe.get(i);
				 if (check.getSelection() == true) {
				 checkBoxZustand[i] = true;
				 }
				 }
				 FileDialog chooser = new FileDialog(shell,SWT.SAVE);
				chooser.setText("Open");
				chooser.open();
			}
		});
```


----------



## tanzverfuehrung (10. Okt 2011)

```
String co = chooser.open();
if (co != null) {
					File file = new File(co);
					try {
						file.createNewFile();
					}
					catch (IOException e1) {
						System.out.println("ERROR");
					}
				}
```


----------



## Gast2 (10. Okt 2011)

Aber google kennst du ?!?!?!


----------



## tanzverfuehrung (10. Okt 2011)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Aber google kennst du ?!?!?!



ja klar und du kennst anscheinend, zu gut *langeweile* was?!?!?!
das thema ist erledigt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wuerg:


----------



## tanzverfuehrung (10. Okt 2011)

oder auch doch nicht erledigt und ja habe Google gefragt aber finde die Antwort nicht!

nun habe ich bis jetzt ja nur nen file erzeugt aber der wird noch nicht befüllt!wie mache ich das?
habe es mit 

```
FileWriter fileWriter = new FileWriter(file);
						fileWriter.write(checkBoxZustand.toString());
```
probiert aber das geht leider auch nicht wirklich.???:L


----------



## tanzverfuehrung (10. Okt 2011)

ich dachte ich kann das auch ohne output und so weiter machen aber anscheinend geht es nciht

mein code:

```
FileOutputStream datenStrom;
				ObjectOutputStream objektStrom;
				FileDialog chooser = new FileDialog(shell, SWT.SAVE);
				chooser.setText("Speichern");
				String oc = chooser.open();
				if (oc != null) {
					File file = new File(oc);
					try {
						file.createNewFile();
						datenStrom = new FileOutputStream(file);
						objektStrom = new ObjectOutputStream(datenStrom);
						objektStrom.writeObject(checkBoxZustand);
						objektStrom.close();
					}
					catch (Exception e1) {
						System.out.println("ERROR");
					}
				}
```


----------



## Gast2 (11. Okt 2011)

tanzverfuehrung hat gesagt.:


> ich dachte ich kann das auch ohne output und so weiter machen aber anscheinend geht es nciht



Dann benutz einen TelepathicInputStream (siehe Tabelle 13.2)
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 13.4 Basisklassen für die Ein-/Ausgabe


----------

